# Cancun hotel zone - 3/29 to 4/5



## Albert Ng (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking to rent in Cancun hotel zone, 3/29 to 4/5. Please send me a message if you have any to offer.


----------



## 1sue01 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have the Sun Palace for 3/29 - 4/5  the only thing I have left is a Efficiency Unit


----------



## Albert Ng (Mar 21, 2018)

How many people are allowed in the Efficiency unit? We are a group of friends, 1 male & 2 female. Will Sun Place let us enter?


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 21, 2018)

I have 
*Le Blanc Spa Resort, studio, sleeps 4.*


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 21, 2018)

Albert Ng said:


> Looking to rent in Cancun hotel zone, 3/29 to 4/5. Please send me a message if you have any to offer.


Still need this? 2692526984 text or
cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## Albert Ng (Mar 22, 2018)

I got a resort for 4/1 to 4/5. Looking for 3 nights, 3/29 to 4/1 & open for both Cancun and Riviera Maya


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

Albert Ng said:


> Looking to rent in Cancun hotel zone, 3/29 to 4/5. Please send me a message if you have any to offer.


Hi I sent you a message the other day and you said you were looking for 3 nites is that correct?  Get back to me and let me know what you need dates and size


----------

